# TiVo HD TCD652160 upgraded to 1TB



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

Tivo is in good condition. Upgraded to 1TB hard drive. You will need to establish new service with Tivo.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170465726793#ht_1522wt_1151


----------

